# Echo Canyon hiking



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm interested in going hiking up Echo Canyon to look for the old battlements & fortifications that were built back in the 1800's. I know the north side is closed to hiking Jan 1- 2nd Saturday in April to protect wintering wildlife. So anybody gone hiking up there? If so, did you see anything cool? I'm really interested in the area, but there's not much out there.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

A lot of private ground. I've done a little hiking in the area, never saw any fortifications, just places where the early Saints could have easily hid out and lie in wait. My Great Grandpa was one of those that took his turn on watch up there.

You might start just northeast of the I 80/84 interchange near Echo Res. There aRE A few places in that you could hike a ways into the cliffs, but like I say....mostly private.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The fortifications are on the hill North of the rest area. It has been a long time since I was up there and there was not much left at that time. That area is actually the Henefer WMA.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I know it's a mix of private and public land. The WMA is open on the 2nd Saturday of April. There's a sign/monument along the old highway put up by the Boy Scouts. I'm looking for more specific info.

REB8600- I know there are several levels or terraces up there- do you remember which one they were on?


----------

